# Factory Deck Removal



## Guest (Aug 31, 2002)

I've removed most of the front trim as well as the brake console. I'm affraid if I remove the front top trim the air bag will go off. Thus, I was wondering if anyone could help me and tell me how to remove a 200sx factory stereo?


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*Factory Deck Removal???*

Would you be so kind as to tell us what year your 200SX is. You never know, you just might get a reply.

As far as the air bag...if you are really really really concerned about your airbag going off, you could just disconnect the negative terminal on the battery. You must wait about 10-15 minutes after you do this to let the relays unenergize (I don't know if that is the correct word...but it works).


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
The expression you were looking for is 'waiting for the capacitors to discharge'. 
Well, I know this isn't a B14 since there isn't any ''front top trim". To remove the stereo on that car, just take off the one screw holding the border around the HVAC, radio, storage bin, and hazard/defroster. Then remove the 4 screws holding the radio/storage bin unit, and thats it.

Seth


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*just the words I was looking for!!!*



sethwas said:


> *Hey,
> The expression you were looking for is 'waiting for the capacitors to discharge'.
> Seth *


That's what I was talking about...good call


----------



## plat619se (Sep 6, 2002)

*pics of stock stereo and cd question*

Hi all, I have been following these forums for a while but just realized I wasn't signed up, so here I am! Lots of good posts on all these threads. 

Anyhow, about a year ago I bought my current ride. Factory deck worked for the cassette part, but there is also a Nissan single CD player below the cassette deck that did not function. So I went down to Radio Shack, bought some bulk copper wire and some spade connectors, and jimmy-rigged the cd player to work off the cigarette lighter power, since I didn't want to upset the factory wiring harness. Voila! CD player works fine. So I am guessing someone put a stolen CD player in here, since it did not have the wiring harness. 










Question: Does anyone have the CD unit pictured here? I would like to know how the power connector interfaces with the car's electrical system normally. The dealer didn't have a clue. Thanks.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Have you pulled it out yet ? The cd unit is usually connected to the head unit by a din cable with about 7 pins ( similar to a mouse cable) . This supplies the power and sound plus switching from cd to tape.


----------



## plat619se (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks, Infrared. 

Yes, I have pulled it out several times so far. The din cable is connected to the head unit okay -- however, it appears the din cable only supplies the audio and switching signal to the head unit. there is another connector, shown here, that powers the unit. 










It's a 4-pin square connector. Maybe this CD player was not designed to work with this head unit,and was just "filler" for when the aftermarket stereo was taken out. I am sure there was a system in the car, because in the trunk, it is pre-wired for an amp -- ground, power, RCA and remote power lead, and there is an inline fuse at the battery under the hood.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

You are right . The cd player looks genuine though so perhaps someone on the forum that changed theirs can send you the 4 pin cable.I had one but I cant find it(I checked).
That cd tape combo is common in most nissan models both in the U.S. or Japan. As long as it not a bose system it would work.


----------

